# DSS 1 piece driveshaft



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Im considering this for my 05 gto GTOSH2-A-0506
from The DriveShaft shop . question is does it make a big difference ?/ I hate the flex disks & 2 piece driveshaft our goats come with .. who ever thought that out needs there head examined... im just wondering if any1 has this installed & how they like/rate it over the 2 piece POS ! ! ! thanks The Driveshaft Shop | PONTIAC 2005-2006 (ONLY) GTO 3.5'' 1000HP 1-Piece Aluminum Driveshaft with Direct Fit Rear Flange - Pontiac - Domestic Driveshafts


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There's a member here, can't think of his name, but over the past week or so, he's mentioned how much likes his DSS drive shaft. He seemed to mention it in every other one of his posts.


----------

